# Tips for cleaning house when you are depressed



## Always Changing (Sep 28, 2011)

Tips for Keeping a Clean House When You Are Depressed


I wonder if members here would be interested in sharing what they found helpful or not helpful regarding trying to cope with keeping a house clean or tidy etc etc  when in a depressive episode\mood.

I have to say I found it incredibly hard at times to even think about the house.. let alone keep it clean!  
So what worked for you?   what did not work for you?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2011)

> So what worked for you?



The tip above about doing something each day.



> what did not work for you?



Waiting to feel motivated


----------



## Always Changing (Sep 28, 2011)

What worked for me sometimes was 
Prioritising,  lists of what could be done Versus what should be done.

what did not help
Sitting there and just looking at the list instead of choosing just one thing and doing that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, there you go. Why pay for a housekeeper when you can be paid to babysit.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 28, 2011)

Hm...  Sometimes, I just force myself to do something...  Not even a big thing.  Just a little thing.  Like putting dishes away or wiping down the counter.  Sometimes it gets kinda nasty in one part of the house and I look at it and think I'd probably be more depressed if I just let this crap build up here...  Then I go do something fun/relaxing...  Who knows, if I feel like trying again, I try again.  Other days I feel more motivated...  

Some days I feel like saying SCREW IT!  I hate this house!  Why do I have to do all this damn house work??  WHY MEEEEE!!??  And then the answer comes: because then it will staaaaay diiiirty and you'll feeeeel woooorse, so get off your butt and do something...  Or nag your husband to help you.  Negotiate:  if you clean the bathroom I will make supper....  If you do the laundry I will put dishes away...  Obviously this only works if you have a roommate/spouse/sibling/kids...


----------



## rdw (Sep 28, 2011)

I used a weekly calendar -e.g. Monday  - dust; Tuesday - vacuum etc. However when I was in the darkest days I found it impossible to do anything I am sad to say. I think the worst part of that time was the constant criticism I heaped upon myself. The good news is, now that I am back to work, I have hired a cleaning lady to come in once a month. Who knew that hiring someone to clean the house could reduce my stress levels so much? Almost better than chocolate...


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 28, 2011)




----------

